# AF312 K5 tender size question?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am cobbling together a tender for my American Flyer 312 K5. I have a nice die cast tender shell (it will need repainting) that was originally for a smoke in the tender but I am looking for a chassis to fit it. The American Flyer Lines plastic tender that I have measures 5" between the screw post, but I need a 312 compatible tender frame that will measure 5 7/8" between the screw posts. Any ideas?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, wouldn't your tender shell have a hole in it that you will not be using?
Hole for smoke to engine hose. Do what you want but I would not go that route.
Just watch ebay till correct tender shows up. Have some patience. In mean time
any tender will run your K5.

And your tender shell is not nice if it needs repainting. Just my opinion. Seems like too much
work and still not the right shell. Sorry to be so blunt but I see you going down a rough road.

When I said any tender would work to run the K5, I meant any tender that is not smoke in tender.

With all the steamers you have I know you have some that don't run. Use one of those tenders till you can come up with the correct tender for your K5 that does not need repainting. One that the draw bar will hook up to the K5.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, wouldn't your tender shell have a hole in it that you will not be using?
> Hole for smoke to engine hose. Do what you want but I would not go that route.
> Just watch ebay till correct tender shows up. Have some patience. In mean time
> any tender will run your K5.


That is true re the hole. But I have the shell and it is die cast and needs painting. The eunit wiring will fit OK through it. It doesn't bother me that much as it will not be an original restoration. Also I won a 312 without a tender on eBay. :laugh:


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

The part number you require is PA10588 but that is only the chassis and nothing else. I would wait to see if it comes up complete (trucks attached) or the whole tender at a price.
Try Jeff at The Train Tender. He might just come up with something. J.B.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like he needs a complete tender chassis. Trucks and a reverse unit.

How did you get just the shell for tender. I have found it better and cheaper to be patient and find a complete loco.
Rather than trying to piece an engine together. I have thought about piecing but thank goodness I thought better.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope you got the 312 cheap because a nice K5 tender will not be cheap.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> I hope you got the 312 cheap because a nice K5 tender will not be cheap.


$36 and it is "AMERICAN FLYER 312 Steam Locomotive - Nice - Tested, WORKING!". I always believe people so we will see. He/she has a 100% Positive feedback score. I am hopeful! But why do I need two AF312's? A fool and his money are soon parted!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got my 312 cheap I think. Engine and tender for either 42 or 48 bucks. Nice paint and lettering but it needs a center (flangless) wheel replaced. The stud for the linkage is broke off. It will need some work because it has been in storage since 1955 and grease has hardened. It does not turn easily turning the armature by hand. It will need an alcohol bath. I have not even set it on the track. Jeff Kane has a wheel for me with the stud for 4.00. I have not worked on it because I already have a couple engines torn down. My repair shop is full. It is the only K5 I have. Need to get it running. If I can get it running for less than 50 bucks total I did good. It is old, has the slotted brushes. Probably a 1946 to 1948 model. She looks good though.

That is a good looking loco Broke. You will be fine if you can get a tender for 30 to 40.00. Doable but will have to be patient.
Try one of your other tenders to run it. I really like the K5s. I also have 2 small handrails missing on mine. They are only around .90 each.

Not sure what you thought to just get the engine and no tender.

The K5s are not going for cheap on ebay. Most are 70 to 100.00.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> $36 and it is "AMERICAN FLYER 312 Steam Locomotive - Nice - Tested, WORKING!". I always believe people so we will see. He/she has a 100% Positive feedback score. I am hopeful! But why do I need two AF312's? A fool and his money are soon parted!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Everyone can use more than one. I have one with sit and two with sib.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I might be wrong but I thought all the K5s were Pennsylvania RR. I got my K5 
a Lionel/Flyer Pennsy caboose.

I agree dooper, more than one K5 would be nice. Maybe a 315 next.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

After some surprises, I keep a test tender on hand to run/test engines. Something simple direct wiring no reverse.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, I might be wrong but I thought all the K5s were Pennsylvania RR. I got my K5
> a Lionel/Flyer Pennsy caboose.
> 
> I agree dooper, more than one K5 would be nice. Maybe a 315 next.


The tender that came with my K5 says American Flyer Lines. Maybe not original?


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

There are two different chassis for K5 s.One has the trailing truck attached and the other has a separate trailing truck.The better route is the one with trailing truck attached.The separate trailing truck runs $15 to $25 on the bay...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine has separate traiing truck. I guess some have it on drawbar. Broke, I did not know you got a tender with your engine. Its diecast shell with American Flyer on it? What happened with the chassis?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Smart move T-Man.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

From Broke's photo of his engine, he does not have the separate trailing truck. So he needs one with trailer attached to drawbar.

Broke, sometimes you confuse me. If a tender came with yours why do you need a tender?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred, your 312 engine is not a 1946 so a tender that has a PRR keystone logo in the upper corner with American Flyer Lines centered on the tender sides is correct.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I just looked at my 312 and it has American Flyer Lines center of tender. It does have the PRR logo in corner. I thought it had Penssy middle of tender. I was wrong.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> $36 and it is "AMERICAN FLYER 312 Steam Locomotive - Nice - Tested, WORKING!". I always believe people so we will see. He/she has a 100% Positive feedback score. I am hopeful! But why do I need two AF312's? A fool and his money are soon parted!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


The same reason I have 6 of the darn things.. I like the K5.....As for running with another tender, while it's true that any tender will work, you have to be careful.. A loco wired for a fifth wire will not work with a 4 wire tender, the wiring is different.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> After some surprises, I keep a test tender on hand to run/test engines. Something simple direct wiring no reverse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 496266


I have several test "mules" on hand; a loco and a tender, complete with reverse unit. I can test a loco with a known good tender and vice-versa.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> From Broke's photo of his engine, he does not have the separate trailing truck. So he needs one with trailer attached to drawbar.
> 
> Broke, sometimes you confuse me. If a tender came with yours why do you need a tender?


I now have two 312's and one is without a tender. Don't worry Al, I confuse myself all the time!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I now have two 312's and one is without a tender. Don't worry Al, I confuse myself all the time!


Ebay has several tenders, fairly inexpensive..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> I now have two 312's and one is without a tender. Don't worry Al, I confuse myself all the time!


Fred, I sent you a PM....


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/S-AMERICAN...IS-W-TRUCKS-/303154785025?hash=item46956eeb01


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

apoc, that is a good seller. I have bought from him before.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

same here packs stuff good and decent prices


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> apoc, that is a good seller. I have bought from him before.


Me too.


----------

